# hunting accident prayers please



## Freshwaterman

We just lost a friend from my childhood yesterday in an unfortunate hunting accident. He was taking his 4 yr old son out to the ranch to do some hunting and get out of all this hurricane stuff. He was cleaning his gun we hear when a round discharged a round into his face killing him right infront of his son. He leaves behind his two sons and a wife. Pray for us please 

I thought that I was depressed befor, as I go through a separation from my wife of 8 yrs but with this I am not doing well now at all. Think we all think our own problems are so much that we cant overcome. Then life throws you a curve ball my heart is broken in so many ways so could yall say a prayer for me to. thanx


----------



## marshmadness

Black Water hang in there it well get worse before it gets better but IT WILL GET BETTER. Sorry for your friends loss that is a horrible tragedy. Just hang in there buddy.


----------



## Pathfinder

I'll keep you and your friend's family in my prayers.


----------



## cabosandinh

i'll pray for you and for all those that was affected by this accident. Keep yourself
busy and remember time will heal all wounds


----------



## raz1056

Prayers sent! It will get better.


----------



## Solid Action

Prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## Maverick

Hang in there Black Water, prayers sent to you and your friends family


----------



## dbarham

sorry bud hangin there


----------



## cheetah

Prayers sent, It is darkest before the dawn. May God bless you and your friend and his family.


----------



## Freshwaterman

thanx for all your compassion Its so good to have yall with me. BLESS YALL


----------



## huntinguy

Man thats rough, petitions being made


----------



## Koru

i am sorry for your losses. my prayers are on the way.

'rose'


----------



## FISHNNUTT

PRAYERS FOR YOU AND YOUR FRIENDS FAMILY!!


----------



## TXCajun

Prayers sent...I believe we share mutual friends as some of my close friends were talking of this tragedy yesterday. God Bless


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

You have asked for the most powerful action in this world, Prayer. The
Lord rewards those who love him .

We all pray in Jesus's name for the family healing - We pray for the
strength you will be given by the Holy Spirit. Amen


----------



## Freshwaterman

thanx for all the kind words of support they are helping so much I actually got a few hours of sleep last night. I just cant stop my mind thinking about it all.


----------



## SchickeP

Prayers sent.Hang in there,things will get better with time.


----------



## Belinda

I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Sending my prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Black Water as he grieves for the loss of his friend, and the separation from his wife. Pour out your Spirit on him to give him comfort and strength to stand through these hard times. Remind him of your presence and your love.

Be with his friend's family, especially the 4-year-old son who saw his daddy die such a violent death. Remove any fear and guilt that may be lurking in his mind. Remove the memory of how his daddy looked in death, and let him remember him only alive. Give him restful sleep. Encourage the family to seek counseling for all of them. Put your loving arms around them and let them know you love them and you will take care of them. Be their shelter and their defence from the wiles of the devil. Keep their minds focused on Jesus and the love demonstrates for us. He is the author and finisher of our faith.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## bzrk180

How tragic... Prayers for you and his family. Seems there are no reasons for some things in this life but I do beleive its a process...Trust the process and hang in there!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

prayers sent-coupled with the sheer fact that God will not give you anything you cannot handle. if you need anyone to talk to, im here, heck we're all here. take care brother.


----------

